# Reaper - Kontakt - Amadeus - automation



## Jacques Heine (Jun 27, 2019)

Hi everybody

Can someone answer this please ?


----------



## MartinH. (Jun 27, 2019)

Jacques Heine said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Can someone answer this please ?




Try setting this to "latch": 





I believe then when you touch any slider during playback, it will record its position to the automation line. But it will do that for ALL sliders, so don't forget to set it back again. 

Not sure about any nuances to that workflow, I never used it. Hope this helps anyway.


----------



## Jacques Heine (Jun 27, 2019)

It works !! thanks !! I like this forum !!


----------

